# Tree stand



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm looking to get I tree stand for deer hunting and was wondering if anyone had one they like so I could look into seeing which one I might buy for next year. Any info will help. Thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I like these....

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... t104374080

But holy crap have they gone up in price. 2 years ago Scheels had them on sale for $40 I believe, with a free bow hanger. Last year they had some cheap knock off on sale for $40, I think it was a cheaper line Big Game came out with. Guess Big Game thought they were offering too good of deals in 2009.

Anyways, $60 for that stand isn't all that bad of a price.


----------



## 2boysnbusy (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the ladder stand. I weigh 230, and just don't feel comfortable with climbing stands, hanging stands, screw in steps. It came with a tie strap and a ratchet, and I added another ratchet as well. There's comfort knowing my stand is solid. I set mine up three years ago, chained it to the tree and there it sits. I'll keep an eye on it and probably get another year or two out of it as rust sets into the seams.

You can buy one at Menards or Runnings for about $50. For my money, you can't go wrong.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

or the chain grows into the tree


----------

